# Baby wont eat



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

We just got a 3 week old kid, shes been on a bottle since day one. We got her on Saturday and up until this morning she drank great. We feed her 3 times a day a 20 ounce bottle, we have been using a coca cola bottle and nipples that fit on the bottle. Our other bottle buckling drank his milk with no problem today, he uses the same kind of nipple but different kind of bottle. She wouldnt drink this morning, I gave her a probiotic just in case that was the issue. He poop is normal, this afternoon she still wouldnt drink, Im thinking that it might be a problem with the bottle but I am not sure. Has anyone had this before? We use fresh milk which is what they are used to, clean the bottles before each time we fill them. Shes been using the same everything since she got here


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What is his temp?

How much does he weigh?

Are you feeding milk replacer?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree on checking temp. If she has been eating from that nipple good for you she shouldn’t just decide not to. They usually except a different nipple or don’t not change their mind.
At 3 weeks she is probably nibbling on feed and might be testing out water, make sure she isn’t filling up on water though. I had a kid that did that. If she is just nibbling Hay and filling up on that you might have to adjust the amount of milk she is getting although I do have to say other then the water baby I haven’t really had that happen with actual feed.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

She seems depressed, we are checking her temperature now. She was fine and perky last night


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

How do I get her to drink?


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Goatzrule said:


> How do I get her to drink?


My go-to (as I think I've now quoted many times on here!!) is snuggling her into your lap, bending right over her and then offering a bottle. I assume it simulates the warmth and shadow of mum's natural udder. You can try tickling above her tail to also encourage drinking milk. Coating the teat in honey or molasses can be good. I don't know if you've tried the basic "force the teat into her mouth and see if she'll latch on" method yet?

That being said though, for a kid her to go off it overnight is very strange. But I have had kids do similar in the past where they just can't be bothered for a day or two...

For now, I'd just keep an eye on her. A day without milk isn't ideal but it also won't kill her and may help to highlight why she's being fussy. If it gets to 24 hours and she's still not had any, I'd personally recommend stomach tubing or syringing at least a little into her to keep her systems ticking over.

How was her temp? And what are her poos like? Is she still depressed?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Give her some b complex and probiotics.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Over the last couple hours she got worse, rushed to the vet and could barely keep her awake/wake her up. They think it's pneumonia. It's weird that she didn't have a temp, I should have listened to my gut when I realized there was a problem this morning. They started her on antibiotics.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Keeping my fingers crossed for her! Let us know how things go.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Unfortunately, pneumonia does not always make them have a fever.
I hope she gets better quickly for you.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Goatzrule said:


> Over the last couple hours she got worse, rushed to the vet and could barely keep her awake/wake her up. They think it's pneumonia. It's weird that she didn't have a temp, I should have listened to my gut when I realized there was a problem this morning. They started her on antibiotics.


Is her breathing raspy? If it is then make sure you take note of that, it's a typical pneumonia symptom. Best of luck!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Her breath wasn't raspy until we were already at the vet. She went down hill fast


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Silent pneumonia  it strikes very fast and hard giving no signs. I had it come threw about 4-5 years ago and it was very depressing. I hope your little girl pulls threw for you. You might want to look into a vaccine especially for her brother. It took my Goats one by one till I vaccinated the herd.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

i tried to look up silent pneumonia but only came up with summer pneumonia. Al tough same symptoms its still cold here. The vets arent really keeping us updated


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Her temp went down, shes doing better. She has pneumonia but its not sever, she also had something in her stomach possibly from getting into something.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Goatzrule said:


> Her temp went down, shes doing better. She has pneumonia but its not sever, she also had something in her stomach possibly from getting into something.


Ah, that's (probably) good news! I wish her the best


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

I had a kid two years ago get pneumonia. I learned they can actually catch it from being over stressed about something and or dirt blowing in strong winds. I don't know if that helps you out at all but thought I'd fill you in


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Goatzrule said:


> Her temp went down, shes doing better. She has pneumonia but its not sever, she also had something in her stomach possibly from getting into something.


 Her temp went down? How high was it?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Her temp was at 103.4 it's now at 102.2


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Glad you got her to the vet and now can deal with the pneumonia. Hope she is back bouncing around soon


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good her temp is down.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

OK She still wont eat. She has bloat, pneumonia and is very stressed. Shes drinking water, ate a leaf but wont drink milk. The vet doesnt want to tube her. Shes up and bouncing around like normal just wont eat


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Did you test her for coccidia? She's at the right age for it. That can kill their appetite...


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Shes at the vet still, they have been through everything and know what the issue it


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry I had a reply about silent pneumonia but seemed to have not pressed send  sorry  I think silent pneumonia is just when it sneaks up really fast with no signs, I could be wrong on that. But when it came threw here it was In the fall so not hot like summer but I remember every time the wether dipped higher I lost one and then when it dipped lower I lost another. I always vaccinated for CDT because both over eating and tetanus could kill so fast but now vaccinate for pneumonia after that because it came on so dang fast. I only got to one before it died and by the time he spiked a fever it started to drop like crazy and he was dead within 2 hours.
But it sounds like either way you got your little girl in in time! I second the cocci though, after she got sick she very well could have gotten a heavy load from the stress or from her body fighting the pneumonia and it got out of hand.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Theyve already checked her blood, stool, etc They said it was just a slight pneumonia and because her intestines were so "inflamed" due to the bloat it hurts her to eat which is why she wont eat. Shes drinking water, ate a leaf but was in a ton of pain after she ate it. Shes getting there slowly


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Poor Baby!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Has she been given banamine to help with swelling, pain, appetite, it can help the gut as well, short term.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

She drank a little milk last night and again today. Doing so much better, hopefully ready to come home tomorrow


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------

